# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

## daiviettravel

*Tham quan 4 đảo nha trang* 

*** *DU LỊCH 4 ĐẢO NHA TRANG*
**GIÁ VÉ 180.000 VND / 1 khách (không áp dụng vào lễ tết)*
1-HÒN MUN (Mun Island)
2-HÒN MỘT (Mot Island)
3-BÃI TRANH (Tranh Beach)
4-THỦY CUNG TRÍ NGUYÊN (Tri Nguyen Aquarium)
8h 30 -8h 45 Xe  công ty đón quý khách tại khách sạn 
9h00 khởi hành
9h 40 đến 1 Hòn Mun
*quý khách tham quan ,bơi lặn trưc tiếp ngắm nhìn nhũng
mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật quý hiếm của biển.

12h00-13h00 đến 2 Hòn Một

*Qúy khách dùng cơm trưa trên tàu 
*Tham quan chương trình ca nhạc sống Hát cho nhau nghe.,
*Thưởng thức Tiệc rượu nổi,trên biển va Bar trên tàu rượu vang.
14h00-14h 45 đến 3 Bãi Tranh
*Qúy khách giải trí nghi ngơi tại điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng Nha Trang
   và dự tiệc trái cây .
16h00-16h 45 đến 4 Thủy Cung Trí Nguyên
*Qúy khách tham quan ngắm sinh vật biển trong thủy cung khám phá sự
 đa dạng của hàng trăm loài cá.
17h00 kết thúc chuyến du ngoạn và đưa Qúy khách về lại khách sạn
*BAO GỒM :XE, TÀU,CƠM TRƯA,TRÁI CÂY,RƯỢU KHĂN LẠNH, NƯỚC KHOÁN ,PHAO BƠI ,KÍNH LẶN .*
*.** KHÁCH TỰ TRẢ :*
 - Bia, nước nước ngọt và các dịch vụ khác
 - Vé tham quan Hồ cá Trí nguyên : 50.000 đ / kh
 - Vé vào Bãi Tranh :                      20.000 đ / kh có ghế bố.
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách*

*TOUR TÀU RIÊNG DÀNH CHO 1 GIA ĐÌNH ( HOẶC MỘT NHÓM ) RIÊNG BIỆT** .*

*Bảng giá tour tàu riêng trên * *( không áp dụng vào mùa hè , lễ , tết )*


*TOUR 1 : Đi tham quan hồ cá TRÍ NGUYÊN: + ( 15 -> 20 khách ): 550.000 ngàn đồng.
 : + ( 30 -> 40 khách ): 600.000 ngàn đồng .
*
 TOUR 2 : Đi tham quan hồ cá trí nguyên - bãi sạn - làng chài : ( 15 -> 20 khách ): 700.000 ngàn đồng . ( 30 -> 40 khách ): 750.000 ngàn đồng.

*TOUR 3 : Đi tham quan hồ cá TRÍ NGUYÊN - BÃI SẠN - BÃI TRANH - BÃI MINI - LÀNG CHÀI : ( 15-> 20 khách ) : 850.000 ngàn đồng.: ( 30 -> 40 khách ): 950.000 ngàn đồng.
*
 TOUR 4 : Đi tham quan hồ cá TRÍ NGUYÊN - BÃI SẠN - BÃI TRANH - BÃI MINI - HANG YẾN ( HỒN TẰM ) - TẮM BÃI SAN HÔ - LÀNG CHÀI : ( 15-> 20 khách ) : 950.000 ngàn đồng. : ( 30 -> 40 khách ): 1.150.000 ngàn đồng.

*TOUR 5 : Đi tham quan hồ cá TRÍ NGUYÊN, BÃI SẠN, BÃI TRANH, BÃI MINI, HANG YẾN ( HỒN TẰM ), TẮM BÃI SAN HÔ, LÀNG CHÀI, HỒN MỘT, HÒN MUN ( ĐẢO YẾN ) : ( 15-> 20 khách ) : 1.250.000 ngàn đồng : ( 30 -> 40 khách ): 1.350.000 ngàn đồng.

*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách
*
*TRẦN HOÀNG MẪN* 
*Mobile:0988 855 544* 
*Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
*HOTLINE: 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100* 
*FAX : 0583.523 138*
*Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*
*Yahoo1**: taudulichnhatrang*
*Yahoo2*: *daiviettravel*

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tour lặn biển tắm lặn ngắm san hô tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang


Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm sẽ xóa bài và nặng là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## daiviettravel

chỉ với 120k bạn đã có thể thỏa sức sử dụng những dịch vụ của chúng tôi

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐẠI VIỆT * 
*96A/9 Trần phú  - Nha Trang
MST: 4200577031* 
*VP:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138*
* Fax: 0583.523 138*
*DD 09 888 555 44 or 0914103100*
*yahoo1 :taudulichnhatrang* 
*yahoo2 :dạiviettravel**
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com*

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại:* *0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138**
FAX : 0583.523 138*
* HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
**Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com*
*Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com**
**Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang** 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel*
*Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH

Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

Tham quan 4 đảo tại Nha Trang

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH


Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

*CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 trần phú- TP Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
MST:4201169356 - Tài Khoản công ty: 4708211000114 Tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX : 0583.523 138
HotLine : 09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2:daiviettravel
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !*

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH
Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCHĐịa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH



Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH ĐẠI VIỆT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH




Địa chỉ: 96A/9 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
MST: 4201169356 – Tài khoản công ty: 4708211000114 tại NHNN và PTNT Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0586 288 090/ 0583 523 138
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: daiviettrave

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

giá 120k 1 người

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang chỉ với 110k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang chỉ với 110k

----------


## daiviettravel

đảo khỉ giảm 20k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang chỉ với 110k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 120k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 180k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 180k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 180k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 170k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 170k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 170k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 170k

----------


## daiviettravel

tham quan 4 đảo nha trang giá 170k

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm đến thành phố biển Nha Trang.

----------


## daiviettravel

Du lịch Nha Trang. Tham quan 4 đảo tại nha trang

----------

